# Guesstimate on cost?



## sheslostcontrol (Nov 21, 2009)

Looking to build a new 30' x 25' garage in my backyard and would like to get a rough idea of cost.  It will be stick framed, gambrel roof 8' on center & 7' at the folds.  Stairs up to the "attic" which will be an office.  No tub but maybe a toilet.  Vinyl siding is fine too. 

I'm guessing 10-15k?


----------



## imported_jhutch (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds a little low to me.  That's about $20/sf @ $15K.  I got a quote of around $17/sf on a pole barn type building.  Did you want a floor?  That will likely be $5/sf in addition to the garage cost.

Time to get some bids!


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I guess you can try to ask for a quote if you do not have enough budget.


----------



## dreamer60 (Jan 14, 2011)

Are you providing the labor?  Where are you located, it will make a big difference in costs.  15K might be possible, but sounds optimistic.  I just had a 21' x 34' garage with 6" floor with 36" footers, 9 foot walls, scissors truss roof structure, 16' X 8' insulated garage door, basic electrical package, Hardie board cement siding and an additional 10' of drive added for a cost of $23500 in Ohio.


----------

